# More composer anagrams



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Is it time to do this again? If so, jump right in with an anagram and let the rest of us scratch our heads for a while. Full name or last name, both are fine. If you want to warm up, here are some of the good ones from last time.

Abnormal car review
Aliens jibe us
Allegorical crone
Ashcan? Clam urn!
Bach snores longer
Bagel Barn
Bulldog's urinal
Buy used decals
Cannabis, banjoes hath
Cruelest prophet
Dank innovator
Decree girlfriend a hog
Each klutz honks a siren
Epic French Dior
Fresh bunt czar
Harps fazed Johnny
Hens harm banjos
Free Bulgaria!
Geezer bigots
Hello, aging peppermint
Hurl vast urinal
Jump home, nonhuman elk
Kabob alert
Lording baboons
Manure me, Alberich
Online bartenders
Pro-fried chicken
Ravagers' deed
Ten men pickled her grub
Trouser labels
TV is cash hook

(answers here)​


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A starter perhaps? This one may be a tad difficult.

Naval bong tickler.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A few easy ones to warm up:

Organic oil
Sting area
Hot visa shock


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Bulldog's urinal


I take it with me wherever I go. :lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A self-burn
Herring beer
Colonel Lava
A cocooned lutes vest


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

KenOC said:


> A starter perhaps? This one may be a tad difficult.
> 
> Naval bong tickler.


Took a while but I got it (invisible spoiler below).

Granville Bantock


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Wowie, I don't really have brains for this...but I have the internet...
renamed rhino


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

And one for the OP:

Ken's revulsion.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> And one for the OP:
> 
> Ken's revulsion.


Oliver Knussen
Colonel Lava - Leoncavallo

I'm finding it really hard to come up with anything


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hint for posts 3 and 5: all of them are anagrams of the family name only.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I thought of trying one for Arriaga, then I looked up his full name:

Juan Crisóstomo Jacobo Antonio de Arriaga y Balzola

......and thought better of it


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Making up anagrams is easy if you cheat. Just use this page:

https://wordsmith.org/anagram/

Unfortunately, it's not much help in solving them.


----------



## Iota (Jun 20, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> A few easy ones to warm up:
> 
> Organic oil
> Sting area
> Hot visa shock


Those three look like they are -

Corigliano
Ginastera
Shostakovich

Can't see any others though.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Making up anagrams is easy if you cheat. Just use this page:
> 
> https://wordsmith.org/anagram/
> 
> Unfortunately, it's not much help in solving them.


Yes it's just as easy to solve them. I just did the 'Bulldog's urinal' one.

I assumed we were all on our honour not to cheat! :devil::lol:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Chin op

Bet you'll NEVER get that one!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Merl said:


> Chin op
> 
> Bet you'll NEVER get that one!


I believe it's the same as "pro-fried chicken".


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Solved:
Chin op = Chopin
Colonel Lava = Leoncavallo
Hot visa shock = Shostakovich
Ken's revulsion = Oliver Knussen
Naval bong tickler = Granville Bantock
Organic oil = Corigliano
Sting area = Ginastera

Unsolved:
A cocooned lutes vest
A self-burn
Herring beer


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

> Unsolved:
> A cocooned lutes vest
> A self-burn
> Herring beer


Well, I got the middle one, but the other two have me stumped so far.

I won't post the answer in case others wish to figure it out for themselves. All I will say is thanks for shooting me the bird. Very nice.

Some easy(ish) ones

My red setter groaned
Pain is a lego violin
Iconic moose drama


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

A cocoon lutes vest = Castelnuovo-Tedescu

Just saw his name on another thread!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

LezLee said:


> A cocoon lutes vest = Castelnuovo-Tedescu
> 
> Just saw his name on another thread!


Right. And before someone complains that the name does not match the anagram, the actual name is Castelnuovo-Tedesco.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry! I’m having a lot of trouble with my iPad keyboard missing and duplicating letters and printing wrong ones. Thought I’d spotted them all!
Perhaps I need to clean it.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

LezLee said:


> Sorry! I'm having a lot of trouble with my iPad keyboard missing and duplicating letters and printing wrong ones. Thought I'd spotted them all!
> Perhaps I need to clean it.


Sure, blame the keyboard. We know you're drunk. You're not fooling anyone.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Metairie Road said:


> Sure, blame the keyboard. We know you're drunk. You're not fooling anyone.


Oh dear. Must try harder


----------

